# "Es konnten keine installierten Festplattenlaufwerke gefunden werden"



## dumbaz28 (23. November 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ein Bekannter hat mir einen PC zum reparieren gebracht. Wenn ich die Windows Xp Professional SP2 einlege kommt nach kurzem laden die Meldung "Es konnten keine installierten Festplattenlaufwerke gefunden werden".

Ich habe bereits im Bios einen erfolgreichen HDD test laufen lassen. Versuchsweise habe ich Ubuntu installiert, hat problemlos geklappt.

Ich hab echt keine Idee mehr was ich noch machen soll. Ich hab auch eine Plattenreinigung über das Bios vorgenommen. Erfolglos.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Wäre echt nett, mein Bekannter nervt mich schon ):


----------



## CPoly (23. November 2009)

Ist die Festplatte IDE oder SATA? Windows XP hat nämlich bei der Installation keine SATA Treiber dabei.


----------



## Ch (23. November 2009)

Windows XP kennt den SATA Controller nicht! Den kannst du über F6 per Diskette laden, aber du wirst wahrscheinlich kein Diskettenlaufwerk haben. Also erstelle dir eine eigene Installation Cd mit nlite und füge den SATA treiber mit ein. Schon klappt die Installation.


----------

